# Showing percent copied in batch file



## sandy.beach (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Smart Techies 

I have this script which copies files from the server to locally on the desktop, this takes quite a bit of time, so what i want is for the batch file to print on screen at every saying

"10% complete"
"20% complete" etc

when it has copied that much data across, does anyone know how to do this? Thanks 


rmdir /q "C:\WINNT\Amgen Software\Printers" /s
MD "C:\WINNT\Amgen Software\Printers"
xCOPY /E /H /I "\\gb-file01\install$\$temp\beach\Desktop Installations\Printers" "C:\WINNT\Amgen Software\Printers"
xCOPY /E /H /I "\\gb-file01\install$\$temp\beach\Desktop Installations\- Desktop\Printers" "C:\documents and settings\%username%\desktop"


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Robocopy and XXcopy have similar functionality.

robocopy /eta
xxopy /pb


----------

